
RetroPie - tyingq
https://retropie.org.uk/
======
tyingq
My son bundled this, an Rpi, and a bluetooth nintendo-like controller for me
for Christmas. I'd used MAME and similar in the past, but the polish on this
setup is really nice. Out of the box, I could just drag/drop ROMS to folders
for nes, mame, etc. Lots of fun, and minimal fiddling with config and options.

